# Need tips on how to hide PVC pipe risers



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of my railroad layout is raised, and is supported by white PVC pipe. It is raised anywhere from 6 inches to 3 feet. I'm gradually replacing many of these supports with things like trestles, bridges, rock, and walls. However, along the back of the layout I plan on leaving the PVC supports, too much work to replace all these with something else. The supports look a bit unsightly to me and a bit of distraction even though they are not front and center, so to speak.

I'm seeking ideas on how to best camouflage these.

Ideas I have so far on what to do with the white pipes:
- paint (brown)
- wrap with camo/brown duck tape
- wrap with camo netting/fabric
- make some wood frames

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I think that making it look like wooden posts would probably be the best looking. But brown paint would probably be cheapest.

What about cutting some composite decking material to the right length (height) and boxing around the risers without attaching it to them. This allows you to still adjust the height as needed and the composite should be OK touching the ground. Probably cheaper than redwood or cedar--though that's just a guess.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Jim, can you post a pic or two of the region involved? 

Also, can you describe the roadbed structure atop the pvc risers, and whether it can support any scenic elements in addition to the track?

For long-term planning, you might get some inspiration from this layout,

http://www.hitchcockry.com/Hitchcock/Welcome.html

Cliff


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use lots of ways.

Usually, I make faux rocks around them using my quick and easy sift and mist method.

or, I drill through feather rock and place that over them, or

I use them in the construction of things like the mast on my crane.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use lots of ways.

Usually, I make faux rocks around them using my quick and easy sift and mist method.

or, I drill through feather rock and place that over them, or

I use them in the construction of things like the mast on my crane.










Here's one that was exposed when the meteor struck.










Several of my methods have been included in _Garden Railways_ Magazine and can be found in back issues.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone else will be looking at the trains. Speaking from recent personal layout construction experience, only one who builds a thing will be fixated on one thing or another. For some it's the white pvc posts. It takes a few weeks but you will forget them. They will slowly just become one of those things, a natural part of your layout.. But no one really believes that- at first. And they will forever tell anyone who looks at the layout, "I wish I had...." or, "the only thing wrong with it is...." 

But if you're obsessed, like we all are in the beginning, some ideas come to mind; 

1. Scavenger some sticks, broken branches, etc from your yard, so go to the nearest forest and collect them. Stick them in the ground around the posts. Now they look like dead plants.

2. Buy a roll of fake grass, available at Home Depot, etc. Wrap each post with it. Now it's ivy (like grows up sides of walls.)

2a. Tack the roll of fake grass to the sides of the layout. Like a skirt. Hides the posts

2b. Substitute a roll of a fake rocks wall.

3. Get the ground around the base of each post wet so it's mud. Smear the mud on the posts. Now they blend in with the dirt. Use two coats if necessary.

4. Spray spray adhesive on the posts and throw dirt on them. Same as #3 but without the water. Repeat as necessary.

5. Buy some plastic flowers, preferably with long stems. Stick them in the ground around the post. Beeeeeuuutiful !

6. This is my very favorite. Buy some plastic Pink Flamingos. Put a couple at each post to hide it. Really will add some class to an otherwise drab white pvc post. 

Oh yeah, sometimes the more you run trains the less you'll care about the posts. Same goes for drinking beer and running trains.

Also, the more people who see the layout, train people or non-trainers, the more you will hear, "who cares." (You will say to yourself, "they just don't understand.) You will, slowly, come to acceptance. 

Enjoy. 


(if any of the above seems serious, it's a mistake. Although they are still worth trying.)


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

I painted mine brown. It takes the harshness off of the pipes. I guess I got some settling over the years and need to touch up those areas.
















Dennis


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Another option would be to use 6mm Sintra board, Make a 'Stone Face' on the Sintra and make it look like bridge piers. See some of Ray Dunakin's work here and on LSC.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I use Acme brand Invisible Paint.
Beep Beep!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> Also, the more people who see the layout, train people or non-trainers, the more you will hear, "who cares." (You will say to yourself, "they just don't understand.) You will, slowly, come to acceptance.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


Just one "That's cool!" outweights 100 "Who cares?"


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Paint them brown/green/gray any shade that suites you. This will protect the PVC from UV rays that are harmful and help them blend in better than white.
Any attempt at using camouflage materials on individual pipes will look just like your trying to hide the support that everybody knows has to be there. Even if it is a subconscious thought on their part.
The other alternative is to bring them "out" by making them special and a focal point on your layout, draw the viewers eye to them and let them be enjoyed.
Just some thoughts
Rick


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

When we moved into our home on Green Mountain in Lakewood, Colorado, there was a power line and pole across the back of our yard. The view, other than the wires, went from North Denver over DIA to Littleton. It was about 30-40 miles to the horizon, over 180 degrees. Once we moved in, we never noticed the wires and the pole.

In my opinion, the brain sees the overall scene, if the big view is fulfilling, the minor details, such as the posts, is not that significant.

Relax and enjoy your train.

Chuck


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

You could always paint the PVC with some earthy colors and then place some plants around those areas. In time, the plants will grow in and around the PVC and help it blend. Of course, if you're trying to hide the 3 foot high PVC sections it might take a few seasons for the plants to grow that high. Hope this helps.

-Kevin.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I use cheap flat black spray paint from malwart. Works fine and sorta looks like a bridge/trestle in flat black. Get the pistol grip thing for using rattle cans, makes wholesale spraying a lot easier. Agree they just blend in after a while

Here is a little of it in this photo










Jerry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestions! I knew folks here would have some great ideas, but I didn't expect this many 

Sounds like most folks recommend painting - quick, easy & cheap. I have 24 of the support risers to cover along the back of the layout, most are 2 - 3 feet tall.

Thanks again!
-Jim


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Totalwrecker said:


> I use Acme brand Invisible Paint.
> Beep Beep!



http://acme.com/catalog/invisible.html

You won't be sorry!

Happy Rails,
John


----------

